# Two ball fetch - next steps?



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi, 

We have a 6 month old mal mix, Albert -Dad was a full mal, mom was a boxer/Aussie mix. He's so smart and good with everything I've taught him, but he's a terrible fetcher. When he was smaller, he'd go get the ball and then want to play keep away (also his favorite game with my socks and shoes)....unless there were treats to trade. In that case, he brings it about 4 feet away and slides into a beautiful sit, awaiting your every command, lol.

My hubby came up with the two item fetch which works to get him to bring the thing back and mostly drop it. The problem is that lately he has started trying to grab the toy from my hand or when I reach for it on the ground, he tries to grab it faster. He just wants whatever I'm going for. Yesterday, he tried to use the frisbee as a taco to pick up the ball.... once he tried to stand on it while grabbing a stick. There is no agression at all - he wants to play keep away or have me play tug of war with it.

Any ideas on what to do? I hate to start using corrections or "Leave It" right in the middle of our game, but maybe I should.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

That is how dogs play with each other, keep away and seeing who can snatch up the toy firstLeave it or Drop it can be incorporated into the game. The reward for Leave it would be a quick tug or tossing the toy again.It's not a correction, it's simply another command. You're teaching impulse control when the dog is excited and having fun with your buddy. Win win.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a video about training fetch:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Ivan Balabanov also has a video you can purchase how how to train it.









Training Without Conflict


Welcome to the world of Ivan Balabanov. The most respected leader in the world of dog training and your go-to resource for all things dog related. Learn From Ivan Grab one or all of these free resources




www.trainingwithoutconflict.com





Right now you can get 15% off with the code *GRATEFUL *


----------



## Jiniwrenna (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you all so much - this is incredibly helpful!!

I know it seems like an entirely too simple question, but I've only had Labs in the past and to teach them fetch, you just basically just throw it (and there's no danger of them taking your hand off in the process). I've been doing several things wrong, including taking things out of his mouth or hanging on to them until he listens to drop it. We have a whole new game to practice this week!

Marquette & Albert


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

The difference is Labs live for the retrieving and GSD live for the chase and control


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

@Jiniwrenna

It doesn't necessarily apply for all dogs, but I like to use 2 identical items for this. I feel this lowers the chances of the dog to favor one over the other, which may affect the dynamics of learning the game.

In the beginning, I really ham it up to get the pup as close as possible to me (assuming he's still holding object #1), then I tease him with the 2nd object. The_ second_ he drops object #1, I mark it (yes!) then immediately throw the 2nd object. Remember to collect object #1 while he chases object# 2. Repeat.

Pups can usually figure out how to keep the game going, pretty quickly. I would teach "leave it" separately first, before incorporating it into the game. No real need for that command with 2-ball fetch, anyway.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

GS's don't fetch. They are smart enough to understand if you have the ball, it's dumb to throw it away. What did you do that for? You'll also notice it's difficult to get it away from them, once they have it, it's theirs. However, they do like to herd the dog that has the ball.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Buckelke said:


> GS's don't fetch. They are smart enough to understand if you have the ball, it's dumb to throw it away. What did you do that for? You'll also notice it's difficult to get it away from them, once they have it, it's theirs. However, they do like to herd the dog that has the ball.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I second Ivan Balabanov's "Chase & Catch 2.0," great video. The video also explains how to teach rules and impulse control through games.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

GSDs certainly do fetch!
Mine does, as does every single GSD in Shutzhund/IGP and obedience.
Perhaps you meant that they don't automatically do it naturally, without training?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

San said:


> I second Ivan Balabanov's "Chase & Catch 2.0," great video. The video also explains how to teach rules and impulse control through games.


Is it worth the price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Next steps are to teach the individual components of fetch.
1) take or pick up an object on command
2) hold an object on command
3) to out an object on command

The point is that if the dog truly understands each component on its' own, then you can shape the retrieve to be exactly as you wish it to be.

For example, you say the dog is playing keep away and spitting out the ball early. If you have taught the dog to "pick it up'", and to "hold", you can tell him to come as close as you would like, then command "out". With enough repetitions, you won't have to give the individual commands. You can fade those out. Having them available allows you to communicate clearly to the dog what you want.
Search for videos about teaching the forced fetch. Stonnie Davis and Larry Krohn have a bunch of free ones on Youtube. I will guarantee that Ivan's videos will be great, but also expensive.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Nscullin said:


> Is it worth the price?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure! I do IGP with my Malinois and her OB training is based on his "Chase and Catch" game. 

We train pet dogs professionally and foster for a GSD rescue. The video helps with problem-solving when it comes to dogs that are not thrilled with the game initially. Between "Chase and Catch 2.0" and Ivan's "Possession game," we've been able to get almost all of our foster dogs and most of our client dogs to play, and use "play" as a foundation for obedience training.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I totally, totally botched fetch with my girl. Lots of undoing for me to do  I pretty much did everything the video said not to do. Now I have a monster.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> I totally, totally botched fetch with my girl. Lots of undoing for me to do  I pretty much did everything the video said not to do. Now I have a monster.


LOL, I had problems with my dog's ball-play, this was before his Chase and Catch 2.0 video came out. Fortunately, we were able to attend one of Ivan's seminars. He spent 30 minutes helping us, pretty much showed me how to resolve every potential issue that I could encounter during our "Chase and Catch."

It was super helpful, within a couple of weeks after we returned from his seminar, I was able to teach OB via play.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

San said:


> LOL, I had problems with my dog's ball-play, this was before his Chase and Catch 2.0 video came out. Fortunately, we were able to attend one of Ivan's seminars. He spent 30 minutes helping us, pretty much showed me how to resolve every potential issue that I could encounter during our "Chase and Catch."
> 
> It was super helpful, within a couple of weeks after we returned from his seminar, I was able to teach OB via play.


Ok you've sold the video. Any further issues, and I'll be writing you a message lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max was a ball puppy from the get go I would throw it he would come back and give it to me. I had him on the lead line and I would give him cheese rinse and repeat so much so topper caught on our chihuahua ball though he does not caste for the game. As Max matured his intensity grew probably around 5-6 months he had as much ball drive as my working line. My working line would do anything to get that ball back to you as Max my asl would do just the same. I was expecting a little less in that regard but I was not so. He would do anything for the ball. Luna has no interest in the ball whatsoever only to take it away from Max. She does like to play tug. They are all different you have to find what they like. It is easy to see what they like from the beginning.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Jiniwrenna said:


> Hi,
> My hubby came up with the two item fetch which works to get him to bring the thing back and mostly drop it. The problem is that lately he has started trying to grab the toy from my hand or when I reach for it on the ground, he tries to grab it faster. He just wants whatever I'm going for. Yesterday, he tried to use the frisbee as a taco to pick up the ball.... once he tried to stand on it while grabbing a stick. There is no agression at all - he wants to play keep away or have me play tug of war with it.
> 
> Any ideas on what to do? I hate to start using corrections or "Leave It" right in the middle of our game, but maybe I should.


We have a silly 10 yr old GSD and she has never had interest in bring an object back but she has a blast playing tug or chasing etc. You never know what will set her off but she is all about having fun. That is what I want - the both of us to have fun and enjoy life. If I was still into Schutzhund or wanting to title it would be different but each dog is unique and special. It is unusual for a GSD not to chase after a ball and bring it back to do it all over again.and again..and again... but she is special in many other ways.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

My GSD likes to retrieve but he gets bored with it quickly & wants to turn the game into a tug or keep the toy away from me trying to get me to chase him around (which is obviously a game he knows he can win every time). The idea of using two identical toys is fantastic & makes a lot of sense. I'm going to try it tomorrow. 
Thank you


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think what you need to do is teach your dog to out. The method I use is to play tug. Once I give the command I “kill” the toy by bracing it against my leg so they can’t pull anymore. Once they out, I mark and begin playing again. I also raise the toy after the release to lure into a sit, but that isn’t necessary.


----------

